# A Manual for Ruling Elders and Church Sessions



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 25, 2007)

Is anyone familiar with William Henry Roberts' _A Manual for Ruling Elders and Church Sessions_? There is a copy for sale on Ebay (Amazon and elsewhere too). If so, thoughts?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 29, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Dec 29, 2007)

Have you googled here? 
If you have a google email (which is free) you can set up an alert.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 29, 2007)

Dieter Schneider said:


> Have you googled here?
> If you have a google email (which is free) you can set up an alert.



Thanks. From that link I came up with this biographical info on the author:



> William Henry Roberts was the American secretary of the World Alliance of Reformed Churches for 30 years and its president in 1896. He was acting president of the Federal Council of Churches in 1908 and chair of the executive committee from 1908 to 1912. In recognition of his decades of service to the ecumenical movement, Roberts was honored at the 1893 Chicago World’s Fair in a special way. Among the 20 pillars in the Hall of Religion, on which were placed the statues of outstanding leaders of church union in that century, one depicted Roberts.



I am still interested in a review of the book itself, particularly by a PB'er, if possible.


----------

